# Ebru Sanatı



## Andy (Feb 24, 2011)

If you like art this is really cool. It's called Ebru Sanati, Ebru for short. It's painting on water.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 24, 2011)

How do you hang it on a wall?


----------



## Andy (Feb 24, 2011)

No one has mastered the art of making the water stay in position while hanging on a wall, that's why this is such a little known about art. 

Actually, they freeze it. In order for anyone to view the art exhibit they have to go through this enormous frozen gallery. There have been many fires at these galleries in the past and it's a colouful mess but that's how they came up with fire painting... (This may or may not exist 

Sorry I didn't realize that it did not show that. This video if you move to 5:20 it shows how they do that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 24, 2011)

D'oh! :homer:

When I saw your post the first time I must have been tired. I didn't realize it was a video.


----------



## Andy (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL:lol:


----------

